# starting Locust colony? worth doing?



## danasarus (Apr 26, 2010)

hi all,

I've one beardie who has a high metabolism... and loves his locusts, as opposed to the crickets..but who can blame him. I find myself going through a lot of locust tubs and have tried setting up a colony. I've read the sticky on it, but was wondering where people can point out where i'm going wrong in my case, as it might be I need to give it an overhaul.

1.) 21L tank, with plenty ventilation and situated on hot corner of vivarium
2.) 1 locust tub full of moist sand for egg dumping
3.) egg carton and twigs for the perching
4.) green veg/bug grub for their food

I've not bought adults as I'm led to believe they don't live long so had some at the stage before adults which in a week and a half have done sweet FA.

I'd appreciate any feedback on my set up

cheers :2thumb:


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

sounds to me that heat is your problem they like it hot and i mean really hot i have two 60w light bulbs and a heat matt in with mine i keep the egg laying substrate on top of the heat matt with a bulb hanging 10cm above it also your egg laaying tub is prob to small i have a 2l icecream tub with compost in the bottom to hold the dampness and a layer of sand on top

im having great sucess with mine and hope this helps


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

When the locust molt into adults they are normally a pinkish colour. They take a few more weeks before they are mature enough to mate.
Just leave them to it and soon they will be mating.

If any of the locust are dying then there would be a problem!!!

Plenty of greens
No water
Good ventilation: low humidity
Heat. (i use a heat mat over a quarter of their tank)

Cheers,


----------



## danasarus (Apr 26, 2010)

ricardo1 said:


> sounds to me that heat is your problem they like it hot and i mean really hot i have two 60w light bulbs and a heat matt in with mine i keep the egg laying substrate on top of the heat matt with a bulb hanging 10cm above it also your egg laaying tub is prob to small i have a 2l icecream tub with compost in the bottom to hold the dampness and a layer of sand on top
> 
> im having great sucess with mine and hope this helps





pugly mugly said:


> When the locust molt into adults they are normally a pinkish colour. They take a few more weeks before they are mature enough to mate.
> Just leave them to it and soon they will be mating.
> 
> If any of the locust are dying then there would be a problem!!!
> ...



thanks guys i'll give this a bash


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if anyone uses a stat with the heatmat under a locust colony? I have a couple of spare mats but no extra thermostats and can't really splash out one for the time being.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

my locust mats are unstatted and Im getting babies.


----------

